# Is poplar any good for indoor burning in a fireplace?



## panic101

a guy wants to give me a cord of poplar wood.
is it anygood for burning inside my fireplace?
i know its a soft wood and not a maple or an oak.
but will it pop like pine?
i will be burning it in my fireplace in my living room....should i take the wood or is it only really good for outdoor firepits?:monkey:


----------



## Austin1

I find Poplar a nice wood to burn in the fireplace does not pop much but it burns fast and leaves allot of ash. I don't burn in my fireplace unless I am home so Poplar is a good wood for that, my stoves see mainly Pine.


----------



## Coldfront

It will burn, its not the greatest, and it is a little stinky if you have it sitting inside. It burns quick not a lot of heat output,and a lot of ash. But free is free.


----------



## Wood Scrounge

Tulip Poplar when very dry puts up a large flame, in a fireplace this would be nice. I burn tulip poplar in Sept, Oct and then again in March and April not a great BTU generator but when it's free take all you can get.


----------



## Ductape

Free poplar is good poplar ! I wouldn't strive to make my winters wood all poplar, but i burn poplar whenever i get some free.


----------



## wdchuck

Poplar has seen demise in our fireplace, works just fine.


----------



## trek5900

I have a large tulip popular blown down in my woods along with a large cherry.
I was going to get the cherry, now i will get both based on the informatioin in this thread. 
The cherry is about 16 inches at the base and is crooked. The popular is probaly 20 inches at the base.


----------



## slofr8

I have about 35 wooded acres of mixed hardwood. Maple, beech, popple and some soft wood. I can burn anything I want and make sure that 1/3 of my years supply is popple. It wont give you an over night burn but it's great for every thing else.
I really like how easy it is to work up. Here's a vid. my son took.
Dan.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCfK1WVo9LQ


----------



## bama

I use poplar for early and late season burns so that the hardwood gets saved for when it gets really cold.


----------



## excess650

trek5900 said:


> I have a large tulip popular blown down in my woods along with a large cherry.
> I was going to get the cherry, now i will get both based on the informatioin in this thread.
> The cherry is about 16 inches at the base and is crooked. The popular is probaly 20 inches at the base.




You'll find the tulip poplar easy to cut, and while its heavy when wet, its relatively light when dry. It also splits rather easily, and burns well. Take advantage of it if its easy to get at.


----------



## caber

Cut and split and leave it in the woods for a month or two. When you come back to get it, it will be a fraction of its original weight. We burn a lot of poplar cause we have a ton of it in our woods. Burns hot but short. A great wood for early and late in the season or on days when you are around to keep loading the stove. Not good for long overnight burns.


----------



## Rookie1

As most say Poplar is ok to burn. I think its better than pine but not as good as oak obviously. If its free burn it.


----------



## greengiant

As you have already read, poplar for me puts out a lot of heat, but short lived. I find that it DOES pop and spit if not dry enough. I got about 3 full cord of it free (I still had to cut and split it) a year and a half ago. It is perfectly dry now and burning good. Once we get into the high teens/low 20's, I will have to switch over to harder stuff for the set up I have.


----------



## Fastcast

slofr8 said:


> I have about 35 wooded acres of mixed hardwood. Maple, beech, popple and some soft wood. I can burn anything I want and make sure that 1/3 of my years supply is popple. It wont give you an over night burn but it's great for every thing else.
> I really like how easy it is to work up. Here's a vid. my son took.
> Dan.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCfK1WVo9LQ




Cool Video Slo!.....Great background music too!....Thanks for sharing!....

Hit ya with a shot of rep too.....


----------



## savageactor7

Heck if you burning in a fireplace you may as well burn poplar ...why not?


----------



## woodbooga

Cool video. I met a guy recently who swore he invented the hand split with tire method as a way of saving labor/one's back. I think I did a good job of not sounding too sarcastic in talking with him.

The thing with popple is you'll need to make up your mind fast. It goes to rot quicker than most anything I've handled with the exception of birch. As someone suggested earlier, get it, buck it, and split it and it will last a lot longer.

I've had some popple, pine, hemlock, and cottonwood going in the stove for the past 1.5 months. Seems like a sacrilege to burn oak, ash, or even maple with temps still above 30*F. Those btu's will serve us better in January when the mercury is hovering around 0*F.


----------



## Ductape

woodbooga said:


> Cool video. I met a guy recently who swore he invented the hand split with tire method as a way of saving labor/one's back. I think I did a good job of not sounding too sarcastic in talking with him.




I tried the tire thing, but my wife would get really pizzed when she came out and saw the front of here car up on jackstands again.


----------



## Billy_Bob

I've found that *ANY* wood will burn and heat my house.

So I will take anything. Because of my views on this, I have several years worth of wood in my yard.

This morning I am burning some scrap plywood, cedar, pine, fir, and maple. (I just put it all in the same piles..)


----------



## Hlakegollum

Popular really needs to be seasoned a year. Heavy when green, then dries to almost nothing. I use it to start fires. Almost not worth the effort to cut and split.


----------

